# New babies yay!! :-)



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I noticed one of my does not acting just right... She was standing in the open stall all day and didn't really want anyone around her.. Then she would just walk off on a short stroll stopping and hunching a few times, gets a sip of water then back to her stall. She reminded me of a pregnant women making her rounds walking to help labor lol. She is such a pro. She never makes much noise, doesn't carry on like a drama queen like some of my other does. It's like she gets into the zone and she is so gentle and just goes with it. Even when in full active labor... And she is a fantastic mother.... Ok ok I know, enough bragging on her lol... 
Well, Meet Cinnamon's twins 1 doe (solid red) and 1 buck. (Red with white spot on side) I will get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a picture of them after they got their clothes on... I whipped them up some fleece sox/tubes (whatever you want to call it lol) to keep them warm.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Love those does who just know how to take care of business. Had to kid out a 4 year old first timer in January - she was NOT calm OR quiet! Very dramatic despite only having 1 regular sized doeling in a smooth kidding!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

very cute! Congrats and i love their new outfits!:stars:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those look like dandies! Congrats. 
I tend to keep daughters out of good does like this when I can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks... Yes she is a good one. I have had her from day one of our boer goats and I have always said she will be here forever ... I have one of her does from last year and plan on keeping this one also. 

The funny thing is. Her twins from last year look just like these twins. Except the sex switched... The solid red was a boy last year and this year it's a girl. And the little boy this year has a white patch on his right side which is the same as the girl last year... WOW I hope I didn't confuse you with that lol. I will have to get pictures together and show yall.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a comparing picture... Need to get better ones of the new babies but you can still see how much they look alike...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wow she only has 2 patterns i guess - lol cute kids


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks..
Yeah I think so too lol


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice looking babies, I love those does that take care of everything by themselves. I have a five year old that has huge triplets the past five years with out me there to help and to boot she raises all three really well.


----------

